

In which IBM casually announces plans for Bitcoin blockchain-based network - jm3
http://venturebeat.com/2014/08/24/the-internet-of-things-will-cost-companies-more-than-theyre-ready-for/

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

We selected the BlockChain and the concept from BitCoin because we think that,
over time, the strong focus on developers on BitCoin and block-chain
technologies will help keep the security situation up to date. I think
security through transparency is the best policy and the open source nature of
BitCoin and the momentum of developers around it is a good thing.

